# Goat Not Pushing?



## rockingd (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi All! I am not new to the goat kidding world but am experiencing an unusual situation. Found a doe that had a small bubble protruding from her. Brought her into a kidding pen. It appears that bubble burst sometime a hour after I brought her in. She has not shown any signs of pushing at all. When checking her we feel a nose that is still in a sac and moving around. It has been hours and no signs of the doe pushing. How long can this take? We have not experienced a head in the birth canal before in a non-broken sac with the doe not pushing. Most often we have had cases when baby is in trouble but sac has broke. Doe not pushing has typically been a sign of non-dialation but in this case the head is mostly through the cervix. Very odd, anyone else experienced this and how long should we wait to interviene?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope that the babies/baby and momma are ok !! If I see a bubble with a kid and no pushing at all .. I make sure the baby is in position and pull


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to go in and get it out.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a similar situation last year. After several phone consults with the vet and after giving her more than enough time. I went in a pulled the baby. She had a single healthy 14 lb buck kid. We still do not know why she wouldn't push????
I agree with the others. I would go in and pull the babies.


----------



## rockingd (Jan 18, 2014)

Update.. we just broke the sac and then she pushed the baby girl out! She is healthy. Still strange why she would not push. We eben gave oxy and no push. Thankfully all is ok.... Appreciate the opinions!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Good job getting her out! And congratulations on your new doeling. We need pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got her out ok.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yes yes pictures!!!


----------



## rockingd (Jan 18, 2014)

Delivering another one now! Will get pics!! A huge baby!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How's it going? Hope you got the second one out...


----------



## rockingd (Jan 18, 2014)

yes second one out..and doing welln. were weak so gave bo se shots. wr have 25 goats kidding this week so on to another two in labor! thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if kids needed BoSe and mom wasnt pushing its a big sign that she is selenium deficient as well. I would give her a shot of BoSe so she doesnt get a retained placenta (that requires pushing as well).


----------



## rockingd (Jan 18, 2014)

What can I do for selenium deficiency?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rockingd (Jan 18, 2014)

Pics of the babies!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

You can get the injectable BoSe from your vet and give it once or twice a year. Or you can give the selenium/vitamin E gel at your local feed store and give it once a month. Or you can buy Replamin Plus gel from Jeffers (or another store) and give it once a week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the quick way is as you did for the kids -- give BoSe. But long term you might want to consider what you are feeding and the selenium content. Also if the selenium content is good the goats cant absorb it if lacking in vit E. So sometimes just giving some Vit. E can fix the problem. 

Are you feeding any loose minerals? Grain?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I give BoSe shots 3 weeks prior to kidding. Last year I didn't have any weak kids


----------

